# First attempt at an HO 4'x8'.



## mosinRR (Oct 29, 2010)

Been trying out that AnyRail software and while not exactly working the way I want, it seems to be doing a decent job of at least giving me an idea. That being said, I'm not really sure what the red line in the center of a track section means. I assume its a type of warning that the corner might be too sharp at a certain speed?

Anyway, using flex track, I thought that one side will be totally straight and the ends be something besides the very basic 90 degree corner. And then the other side have kinda a little wave effect to be different. I used inches.

Thoughts are most welcomed.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

That red line means the software will let you do things that can't be done in real life without consequence.

You have been warned!


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

I tried that software too. I got the overall scheme down, but really botched the function. I even tried other forums, some of which have really accomplished planners with apparently scads of time on their hands, but still haven't worked out the next version.

I'll ask what I was asked. What is your railroad to do?


----------



## mosinRR (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah I expect some of those connections to not be exactly like it shows. But it does help give me a general idea of how much track I will need and such.

Well, at this point its just for me to watch the train. I really don't have in mind any type of theme. I have lots of ideas for layouts but really don't really think of anything to tie it to a theme. I just want to see the train go.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Instead of trying to force flex into sizes and angles that don't work, use standard track pieces,
18" curves and 9" straits to get things set before you venture into free forming.
You first need to learn the rules before you can make flex work smoothly for you.
Here is your "idea" of the design with real rules used.


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi there
Definitely worth planning trackwork, I went with flexi track and ended up with curves that are too tight in my case I had to do it anyway as space was very limited, but if you can help it don't make them too tight
With scenery I just started wanting something to run my trains on and slowly worked out what I wanted in terms of scenery so don't worry about it, just build as you go
Good luck


----------



## mosinRR (Oct 29, 2010)

NIMT: I know the software isn't exact and I would be doing a lot of small adjustments. To help me make changes and learn, what sections won't work? My aim isn't long trains or speed so if a section will have to be slow thats part of the fun. Using the throttle to navigate is all good. And another issue is cost. I just can't afford to buy a lot of fixed track. I plan on going to the hobby store after work and buy a section of flex track so that I can get some practice working with it and see the limitations. 

trains galore: I do have the ability to expand my table in two foot sections so I got wiggle room when I need it. I see myself having pastures of cows and dogs and army men. I think that be interesting. Haha.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi MosinRR, if you have room for a 4'x8', this type of railroad may also fit your space, take a look at http://hogrr.blogspot.com/ . This would reduce your reach distance and give you larger radius turns.


----------



## mosinRR (Oct 29, 2010)

I'd love to do a wall layout but a pool table which can't be removed prevents it. I have thought of adding a long section to the top of the 4x8 so I'd have a T layout but thats just future thinking.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

mosinRR said:


> NIMT: I know the software isn't exact and I would be doing a lot of small adjustments. To help me make changes and learn, what sections won't work? My aim isn't long trains or speed so if a section will have to be slow thats part of the fun. Using the throttle to navigate is all good. And another issue is cost. I just can't afford to buy a lot of fixed track. I plan on going to the hobby store after work and buy a section of flex track so that I can get some practice working with it and see the limitations.


You totally missed what I said!
When working with the software (which is exact) use standard fixed curves to do a layout on "paper" that will give you an idea to the limitations of how far you can bend the flex track.
In the real world you can bend flex track in a tighter curve then the 18" (for small steam and 4 axle diesels) 22" (for large steam and 6 axle locos) but if you do your just asking for trouble as it will just cause you derails and unpredictable operations.
You can't change the rules and make the curves tighter and sharper, it just won't work!


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi MosinRR, I too have a table. I built my shelf at 57" high, cues clear underneath without issues.


----------



## mosinRR (Oct 29, 2010)

NIMT: Oh, you are saying to use the fixed curve pieces as a type of guide so I'm not doing extreme angles. I did stop at the hobby store and got a piece of flex track. Tonight I plan on working with it to see what works and what don't. Quite excited.

timlange3: Thats a good use of space but it sounds like you might use your pool table more then me. Mine is never used so thats what I'm using to place my wood sheet on.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Moisin

Be sure to plan your wiring runs. If you are going to support the
layout with the pool table you won't have access for wiring
later unless you can tilt the layout. Plan A
H
E
A
D!

Don


----------



## mosinRR (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't see myself getting anything that would require extra wiring for a bit.

Been working with the flex track tonight and learning quite a bit. I could see how you could get some crazy angles going. I noticed that they already have holes drilled out for securing down, anyone know what size screws or nails works best?


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

You use the ''nails'' you can buy them at alot of hobby shops just ask for track pins They bend very easily so buy a big bag of them!
Also whenever putting a pin in always drill a pilot hole first (only shallow though) as this will reduce the chance of bending the pin greatly.
You need a small hammer and a nail punch is very good as you don't hit the rails when you get close to the track
When making a curve, it is easy to make it to sharp and while one train might run ok on it doesn't mean the others will, especially if they are longer! Don't guess it, best thing is to get a piece of normal curved track and use that as a guide.
Good luck, and when you start adding electrical stuff it's a good idea to plan that as well!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What NIMT, and the others are saying is that 
you can't run trains on track that uses curves
too tight for the locomotives and other cars...

Look at your original plan. That curve in the
upper left is unusable. Notice the wider, more
gentle curves in the drawing posted by NIMT.
It makes your layout design work.

Don


----------



## mosinRR (Oct 29, 2010)

DonR said:


> What NIMT, and the others are saying is that
> you can't run trains on track that uses curves
> too tight for the locomotives and other cars...
> 
> ...


Right, I didn't think my layout was 100% working and the final result would be different. I think I really just need to get the board and track and see what happens. I'll learn more with actually doing it then with the program at this point in time.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

You need a yard in that layout. There needs to be a yard to store extra rolling stock, plus it looks cool at the same time!

-J.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

mosinRR said:


> I don't see myself getting anything that would require extra wiring for a bit.
> 
> Been working with the flex track tonight and learning quite a bit. I could see how you could get some crazy angles going. I noticed that they already have holes drilled out for securing down, anyone know what size screws or nails works best?


I started out with a twice around layout on a 4 x 8 that is a twice around with a fig 8 in the middle and some cross track, takes a long time for the train to get around around. Bleeve me these guys know what they are talking about, derails are a big PITA and all your track joints gotta be true, do not force them to fit or derails are in your future and they will always happen on a part of table that is hard to reach.


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi

I went through this topic with interest. I have used flex track throughout my layout. I have used boxes of the stuff. All the posts here are spot on. Flex track lets you get away with a lot of things but the basic rules are there to be obeyed. Whenever I tried to bend these rules (excuse the pun), I had to tear everyghing apart and start over. And yes as someone osted here a derailmdnt will happen at the worst possible posotion of your layout.


----------



## Bkubiak (Oct 20, 2013)

Just because you can make the train run fast does mean you gotta make it run fast, fast in a turn looks cool but it is not, because it will just be matter of time until you get distracted for a second and the train will fly off the track and crash on the floor. I have found that on my layout the best overall speed is 1/2 throttle and on the dial that is 50 MPH. On the downside the steamer loco will not smoke until it hits 65 MPH on my DC setup and it really pumps smoke good on the long straight at 85. Any ideas how I can make it smoke good all the time?


----------

